# Ending on a high note



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Had our last dock jumping comp of the season this weekend, and Garp seriously worked it.

Set a new personal best of 21' and consistently hit over 20' every jump, caught the bumper twice (first time EVER getting a catch in competition), and took 3rd in Masters.

So I'm pretty proud of this nugget. Who is now is post-sport-weekend coma, after WP on Saturday, dock diving Sunday, and nosework Monday.

Now we're stuck with no plans for upcoming trials which is a weird feeling. But I'm sure that will change 

Oh, and this weekends averages should place him 2nd in his breed worldwide now (in the DDWW venue).

Probably more pictures to come.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome Job!


----------



## gumbo1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Excellent! ! What a wonderful way of representing our breed !


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Garp!! Love seeing his happy faces in the action shots!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Hell yeah.well done.great pictures.great form.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cool! Such great news and that last picture is AMAZING!!!!! lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! Fantastic pictures of Garp in action. He is so fit. Love the intensity in his face in that last picture. Looking forward to any new pictures. Thanks for sharing your excitement with us.

Joe


----------

